# New sign at St Andrews



## sinner (Apr 30, 2017)

This is  the new sign at West sands in St Andrews.


----------



## sinner (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah, I am calling bullshit on bylaw 12 Terry lol, it will be them pesky SNP buggers lol


----------



## caledonia (Apr 30, 2017)

It was always going to happen. Move along now nothing to see here.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 30, 2017)

Terry try the West Sands coastal team leader here


Alf

fifedirect - West Sands, St Andrews | Overview







runnach said:


> I have tried several google searches for "by-law 12". Nothing jumps out, I imagine sign is not legal?
> 
> Apart from this, obviously snobbery is running this attack on Mo-Ho owners, I'll spend my ££'s where I am welcomed.


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 30, 2017)

Surprising that these sort of tightening restrictions are even worthy of comment since they are just a product of increasing population with diverse needs and the overarching requirement to keep as many people happy as possible within a certain budget.

Used to be able to park in any street all day if you wanted to - now there are signs and parking meters and traffic wardens
Didn't have to stop at every intersection in the good old days - now a million cars and need for traffic lights and traffic controls and cameras.
In recent times at least, you didn't die of lung problems caused by vehicle exhaust - now you do so there are strict controls and getting stricter
Used to be able to walk your dog without having to pick up after it - now you do

Signs of the times. Get used to them and adapt


----------



## Admin (Apr 30, 2017)

The area is now back in control of the golf club. The by-law is from the golf clubs constitution, it has nothing to do with the law or TRO.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 30, 2017)

I know the top half of the leaflet is upside down but that`s because it will get folded when printed out.

Look at the right way up section slightly to the right under *Camping*

http://fifecoastandcountrysidetrust.co.uk/userfiles/file/West Sands Leaflet.pdf


----------



## slider (Apr 30, 2017)

looks like if we all go and get a caravan we are ok  to park.


----------



## MF2002 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Mmmm*



sinner said:


> Yeah, I am calling bullshit on bylaw 12 Terry lol, it will be them pesky SNP buggers lol



Actually St Andrews council is 4 seats represented by Lib Dem, Conservative, SNP & Labour so we can blame everyone except the Greens with Fife being Labour led.

Fife Council election, 2012 - Wikipedia

Wonder if they got planning permission for the sign ?


----------

